# TurboCat S32



## YeeDude (Aug 11, 2000)

For my bicycle I bought a TurboCat S32 light and have been pretty happy with it so far. 







I haven't used it yet for a long ride and so can't comment as to whether or not it's runtime runs true to it's specs.

Overall, I'm really happy with the quality of the construction and the light output of the 12 watt low beam with the 20 watt high; their 'step up' technology makes it a virtual 44 watt system with both lights burning. I chose not to get the super-duper bright S47 model because I wanted a longer combined burntime - 1.1 versus 0.7 hours with the NiMH battery.

For more info about TurboCat products, visit the company's  *website* 

And no, I don't work for them nor do I get compensated in anyway for this 'endorsement'!


----------



## Brock (Aug 11, 2000)

They look neat but I guess you would really have to be in to biking to pay that much. My wife rides a bike along with me when I run and we always go when she gets home at about 1am (she is a nurse and works the 2nd shift) Anyway we use a lightwave 2000 and it works pretty good.

Brock


----------



## DavidW (Aug 11, 2000)

YeeDude,

How much did you pay for that setup? I've been looking into one of the NiteRider systems. But they are pretty spendy.

------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb


----------



## YeeDude (Aug 11, 2000)

Hey DavidW,

Well, I went nuts and decided to buy the upgraded setup with the optional NiMH battery - it set me back almost $360.

Yes, that's quite a bit o money. And yes, I do feel kinda guilty for not using it more considering I had gotten it so that I could ride at more different times...


----------



## DavidW (Aug 12, 2000)

More than I want to spend. Maybe if I had a better bike to put it on. Spent only $195 for mine. I thought I saw a Niterider system for $75. Is there an online retailer with Turbocat's prices?

------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb

[This message has been edited by DavidW (edited 08-12-2000).]


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 17, 2000)

I don't know if they are much cheaper, but has any one checked out any of these lights at darkends.com ? -- this is a dual lamp model (below) - (20 watt single is available) --
from the site: "...Our best selling, high intensity, dual beam delivers 40 watts of intense white light.Ê 
Total weight: 32oz.Ê 
Run time, low: 2.15hrs.Ê 
Run time high: 1.1hrs..."Ê 


SYSTEM..1


SYSTEM..1QC
with quick charge system.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 26, 2001)

Bringing this back to the top - 

Just ordered a Cygo Lite system, twin beam 10/20 watt with NiCad for some off road riding and racing. Hope to kick over a review later this fall.

Whooo Hooo!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 27, 2001)

I also have a turbo cat helmet and bike mount light, paid lots of money. But then I got smart and got a far superior light for far much less. I took a 20W halogen GE landscape light, and liquid steeled it into some pvc pipe, then soldered electric heater wire to it, put on the proper connectors and hooked up a regular house switch, then to my Dewalt 14.4 volt battery and this light is far superior to anything available.
Cost about $12 for the light. There are plenty of sites on the net that told me how to do it.
Leave the light on while your standing still on the bike and you will notice the heat beginning to burn up your pvc, so using good judgment works.
I have had my setup for two yrs now.
I also made a helmet light, that uses a lampcord switch and he uses a lead acid very small 12v battery setup.
For my bike I have a Very narrow Beam and flood in addition to running my LED visor Whelen lights in the rear.
for the other bikes I have a flood.
I ride year round in Wisconsin, rain snow etc and this is great.
Anyone looking to buy a used turbo cat bike mount light let me know.
I got turned off on that light, when I took the batteries out, noticed condensation inside the case and the batteries seemed kinda the cheaper variety of NICADS, I replaced them with top quality nicads, but then made these lights.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 3, 2001)

You bought the model that I want...

That machined aluminum mount is nice, isn't it?

I use a Niterider helmet light right now, and it works fine. The S32 or the S47 will really light up the trail. The Niterider is a good light, the Turbocats are sweet. Sort of like a M2 vs. a Scorpion.

gm


----------



## YeeDude (Aug 6, 2001)

Bwahahahaha! Evidently NiteRider has come out with HID lights also. So far its only available in a helmet-mount version. It's got a 10 watt lamp, but they claim that it's output is equivalent to a conventional 40 watt. Listed runtime is 4 hours.

A little deeper digging reveals that their diving light line has a 10 watt unit that's supposed to be comparable to a conventional 50 watter and a rated runtime of 4 hours also. 






One can reasonably assume (or at least hope that) they'll be releasing it eventually for bicycle use.


----------



## Velcro (Aug 7, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ravinger:
*For my bike I have a Very narrow Beam and flood in addition to running my LED visor Whelen lights in the rear.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You use the Whelen LED visor light? That sounds cool! I assume you have the red/red combo? How do you power it?


Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Aug 7, 2001)

For you bikers, here is another high $$ company. If NiteRider is the Streamlight of the bike lights, then IMHO L&M is SureFire. I have their video lights and camera housings; simply the BEST!


Light and Motion


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 18, 2001)

I power my twin home made halogen landscaping lights and the whelen visor light red amber with a 14.4 volt dewalt cordless drill battery.
This gives me the advantage of having two batteries, a smart charger and its very fast, plus I have a great drill.


----------



## lightuser (Aug 29, 2001)

My recent experience carefully building one of those internet DIY-page landscaping lights systems based on the cheap MR11/MR16's, with plumbing/PVC parts for a body, (sorry no digicam snaps) yielded totally mediocre results. I chose the MR16 20watt flood bulb, and it flooded all right, but these bulbs are not overvolted for good brightness and mcd scores like, say, the TurboCat bulbs are. These el-cheapo's really give a dull yellowish light, even on a fresh battery, and it justs gets worse after 20 or 30 minutes of voltage decay. What's more, the PVC is too pretty heavy and bulky compared to aluminum or composite bodies, it's prone to heat warpage (my bezel froze on its body) and not to mention you have to jury-rig up some kind of a bracket for it to clamp onto anything. So on the whole you gets what you pays for, and I would have to weigh in negative on these type homemades, at least in these aspects. Using the MR11 light might solve a couple of these problems, but not enough of them to be worth it. The sole advantage of these systems of course is the cost, which is <$50. I'd rather get real system and enjoy far superior performance in all areas. I agree the bike light market is a bit gougy price wise, though. They could put most light systems out for a lots less, it's a niche market, and I respect the attempt to undercut it for sure. A good Turbocat or NightRider system is a really good thing, though. My lust list includes a Cateye Stadium Light!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 2, 2001)

Well, I have noticed that my light is very bright, very white and not at all yellowish. Like I said, I have the turbo cat light, it is a fine light, but my new homemade light is brighter, uglier and more durable. For instance, someone was looking at my homemade light powered by a dewalt 14.4 volt cordless drill battery and they said it was kinda ugly, I said yeh it is, but watch this, I took my bike pump and hit the light a few times and said, its durable and I would not do that with my $200 turbocat light.
Anyway if its quality you want get the turbo cat, it really can't be beat, if its homemade you want, then go for it. I have to reinterate, my light is NOT yellow at all, it is very white and bright and very dorky looking, but this is the 2 year of it running, winter thru summer, rain, sleet snow etc.


----------



## lightuser (Sep 3, 2001)

Well it's what works that counts, and the drill battery is doing a nice job of overvolting those 20 watters i see. How's the runtime with it? I use a series of 3 hawker 2 volt sla's which are kinda heavy, but i get a solid runtime of about 55 min. using the 15 watt unit. PS do you still have the TurboCat 35 for sale? How much and what comes with it? Send me an email...


----------

